

Source code example of the Shazam algorithm - willvarfar
http://dream-force.com/post/23691390320/shazam-in-java

======
chinmoy
This is an awesome blogpost from 2010 about making Shazam in Java
<http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2010/06/creating-shazam-in-java> Later Shazam
threatened the author with a lawsuit.

~~~
textminer
Over a Fast Fourier Transform?! That's like saying an SVD or a decision tree
constitutes a trade secret.

~~~
gtani
Sure they're patentable (but this one's expired)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latent_semantic_analysis>

------
samfisher83
There is already a project similar to this
<http://musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard>. Its been around for a while.
I used it to name mp3s quickly.

~~~
katbyte
Just be warned, don't mass apply its result, double check or you may have a
disaster.

------
jstanley
Would be helpful if the post explained what Shazam is.

Googling indicates that it identifies songs by listening to them.

~~~
johnward
It's pretty popular now. To the point that TV commercials will have a little
"shazam this" icon on them.

But that's basically what it does. I haven't used it for a long time but on
the iphone app you could have it "listen" to any music playing in public and
it would tell you what the song was.

~~~
jstanley
Wow, I have never heard of it.

I guess it is an America-only thing.

~~~
chatmasta
You haven't heard of it, therefore it must only be in America? Sound logic.

